# The ONE AND ONLY Official THR22 "Not for me" thread



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I want this forum to be a place where TiVo fans can feel safe. I know there will be some of you who aren't big TiVo fans. This is your ONE and ONLY thread for stating that. 

This is not a license to be rude to each other. Please keep it friendly.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Each to their own and not bashing anyone.

But the HRxx have all I want, and have a lot more opportunity for new features.

I remember when the HR20 first came out and all the Tivo users bashed it and would have to have their Tivo "prized from their cold dead hands" and now wouldnt have this new one if you paid them  

So maybe in a few years Tivo will be better, but it has a long way to go to catch up in my opinion.

I like whole world dvr (I know it doesnt exist yet but it will come soon) where all my programming is available on all my devices (tablets, computers, receivers etc.) from my dvr where ever I am. I think the HRxx has that possibility in the near (1 or 2 yrs) future.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd like to be the first to officially say "I will never own one of these!". :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While I've still got a few TiVo dolls laying around the house, my fanboi status was revoked long ago.

Got rid of my last D*TiVo about 4 years ago and don't know why I waited so long.

(I do like the remote though)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I do like the fact that it's an option for those that really prefer Tivo, and do hope it greatly improves and gets up to a level of the newer equipment. There was a time I missed my Tivo, but am happy with the regular boxes.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats a TIVO? :lol:

I will leave mine for someone else.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I hope folks enjoy their long-awaited Tivos. For me that ship sailed in the mid-2000's but to each their own. I just hope people aren't let down by missing features.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

If this was a few years ago this 'fanboy' would have been chasing down and jumping all aboard this band wagon. But then the HR's and Whole-Home Express came cruising down the road and I got on and haven't missed Tivo really since.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have been interested 2-3 years ago...but with this said:




> What isn't supported:





> TVApps
> Youtube
> Netflix
> Pandora
> ...


It looks like a relic from the past.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

May be for some, not for me. I am happy with two HR24's and Whole Home......


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

Definitely happy I didn't stay with DirecTV while waiting around for this. I would have been upset. Love my current setup of TiVos and Windows Media Center, and I don't see that changing any time soon. 

Still waiting to hear from the few friends and family members that didn't switch from DirecTV years ago if they will be picking this up.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I just don't get why people are so gaga over Tivo. Not trying to have a go at them but I truly don't understand the appeal. Is it a nostalgia thing? Is it about fearing change? From what I can tell, the HR24 is light years ahead of this "new" Tivo unit. And they pay an extra $5/mo for LESS features? Are we talking about a blind loyalty type of situation?

Anyone?


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Brennok said:


> Definitely happy I didn't stay with DirecTV while waiting around for this. I would have been upset. Love my current setup of TiVos and Windows Media Center, and I don't see that changing any time soon.
> 
> Still waiting to hear from the few friends and family members that didn't switch from DirecTV years ago if they will be picking this up.


I am going to assume you went to cable then?

What do you get with Tivos and Windows Media Center? Can you tell us some features? I am intrigued as to what you get by plugging in Windows Media Center.

Given the slew of great features on the current HD DVRs, I am trying to marry them up to the Tivo + WMC.

Thanks


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd rather have the HR34. Like other said above three years too late


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I just don't get why people are so gaga over Tivo. Not trying to have a go at them but I truly don't understand the appeal. Is it a nostalgia thing? Is it about fearing change? From what I can tell, the HR24 is light years ahead of this "new" Tivo unit. And they pay an extra $5/mo for LESS features? Are we talking about a blind loyalty type of situation?
> 
> Anyone?



No Series Link limits.
Dual-Live-Buffers.
Wishlists.
NO PiL or PiG.
Deleted Items folder.
Suggestions.

~Alan


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My first DVR was the DirecTV R15, so that is what I learned first and became familiar with. I specifically bought an R10 (Tivo based DVR) shortly after that because of all the comparisons I was reading (both at Tivo Community and DBSTalk) about how poorly the R15 stacked up against the Tivo. After giving the R10 a pretty fair workout, I decided I preferred the DirecTV implementation and have not looked back.

For those who prefer the Tivo implementation, I sincerely hope the THR22 provides what you are looking for, and that it continues to mature and offer more features, just as the HR2x series have. But, as evidenced by my posting in this thread, it's not for me.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I'm glad you guys got your own thread. 
Bash Away.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

There will be no "Bashing"...only discussion. I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

If this were 2008, I'd be ready to stand in line for this. Sadly though, that ship has sailed and sunk. The HR series, while going through growing pains, has become better than anything I ever wanted from a TiVo.

I'm happy for those whose dreams are finally coming true. Congrats, you've been VERY patient. Have fun!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I had planned to get one for the "suggestions" feature, however, with the fee's and lack of features, I chose to upgrade to the HR34 instead. I still love my Premier (hooked to OTA) for recording the networks and playing Pandora.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I left Directv in June, tired of waiting for TIVO and also had customer service issues. Since then, I have enjoyed my Premiere. By the way, no $10 HD fee, no $7 DVR fee, and no $5 TIVO surcharge fee. Simply put, I pay $2 for a cable card, and that's it. To be fair, I did pay for a lifetime subscription. Yet, at $22 per month just in Directv fees, the break even point is 24 months with cable. And, I have a fully functional TIVO.

I never would have switched to Cable had Directv put the TIVO out on time. Oh well. Good luck to those with Directv who will get the THR22.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Was really looking forward to this ... for me it's all about nostalgia. HR10-250 was my first HD tuner from DTV. But the absence of WHDVR is the dealbreaker for me.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

A few features in the TIVO that would be nice, but I'm not giving up WHDVR and paying more to get them. Still have an inactive HR10 collecting dust and a stand alone series 2 the boy used at college last year.


.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd get 2 in a heartbeat if it weren't for the missing features like whole home DVR service that we've grown to depend on.

Would consider getting one for my parents who are using an R15 in the living room connected to a poor quality HDTV, and a SD Tivo in the bedroom.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

I really do not see the point. This unit would not fit in to my system well at all. Maybe for a true TIVO fan. Maybe it will attract the TIVO faithful to Directv, only to find out they just paid for the inferior DVR setup.


----------



## dclarke (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not a Broncos fan, but I admit he is pretty good


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Did anyone ever see how TiVo implemented their service in the UK with Virgin Media? It's a fully complete version of the Premiere HD interface, just more red tones in the background to match Virgin Media's branding. It's better than the US Retail Premiere because here in the states that UI is still inconsistently switching between the old look and new look. Also in the UK it is using a triple tuner piece of hardware from Cisco. Yes you can record 2 things and watch a 3rd live program... Or heck, record 3 things at once.

Any idea why TiVo didn't bring this level of innovation here with DirecTV? I think they would have potential if that were the case, but it seems someone was shortsighted.

I just can't see how it is to compete with DVRs of today. Especially since DirecTV's own HDUI is a great improvement. Seems this hardware can render graphics in HD... But do you think maybe Tivo's choice of Flash to author the UI was the nail in the coffin?


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I want this forum to be a place where TiVo fans can feel safe.


ROFLMAO


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

cypherx said:


> Any idea...


I don't think we'll ever get any definitive answers on those questions. The Tivo folks will blame D*, and vice versa. The truth is probably somewhere in between.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> I am going to assume you went to cable then?
> 
> What do you get with Tivos and Windows Media Center? Can you tell us some features? I am intrigued as to what you get by plugging in Windows Media Center.
> 
> ...


I like my WMC setup because everything is accessible from one box. TV, DVDs/Blu-ray, Netflix, Music, etc. With the correct number of cable card tuners, you can record up to 12 channels at once (I'm set up to do 4 cable and 4 OTA right now).


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I respect the people who have waited for this product. But it is not for me. I will stick with my H(R)s.

Kevin


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dclarke said:


> I'm not a Broncos fan, but I admit he is pretty good


:lol::hurah::rolling:


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> I respect the people who have waited for this product. But it is not for me. I will stick with my H(R)s.
> 
> Kevin


Same here. I really don't see what all the hype is about.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Now don't go blasting me for this.
The installer that did my upgrade today told me that he was told that they are expecting the Tivo to outsell the 34 by a 4:1 margin.


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Now don't go blasting me for this.
> The installer that did my upgrade today told me that he was told that they are expecting the Tivo to outsell the 34 by a 4:1 margin.


I won't blast you, you are just the messenger. If true, then it just proves that the ratio for those that are swept up by marketing/nostaglia/stupidity outnumber those that understand real features by a 4:1 margin.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> The installer that did my upgrade today told me that he was told that they are expecting the Tivo to outsell the 34 by a 4:1 margin.


Is the THR22 going to be a lease or owned? If owned, I can see lots of sales just to avoid the two year commitment and the ability to resell later to recoop some of the original purchase price.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sipester said:


> I won't blast you, you are just the messenger. If true, then it just proves that the ratio for those that are swept up by marketing/nostaglia/stupidity outnumber those that understand real features by a 4:1 margin.


To me, it'll depend more on how DirecTV markets the HR34.

If it will continue to have only one manufacture (-600? perhaps), and inventory will indeed be tight, with the majority of that going mainly for new installs with a minimum requirement of receivers for most of next year, I suspect TiVo will outsell the HR34 considerably.

_If_ the HR34 will be readily available to all subscribers next year, with no minimum receiver requirements, and no higher monthly fee, I suspect it will pick up a nice amount of techie subscribers and couch potatoes, etc... particularly if there is a receiver swap-out... allowing them to outsell the TiVo.

If however, DirecTV chooses (as rumored) to go the HMC route for DVRs in the future, and gets a good inventory going, then the HR34 will outsell the TiVo easily...

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm sure there will be some Tivo loyalists.

Despite almost 3 years in the works, the specs and capabilities are underwhelming.

At this time, I can't think of a single reason to get excited about or get the pending new Tivobox. Time and other technology has passed Tivo by some time ago.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Afraid I am underwhelmed too.
I had thought of trying it when it became available but without 3D and Nomad support, I wouldn't know where to put it in my home.

For those who waited, I am glad your wishes were fulfilled. Enjoy!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The HR20 was rough at first, but after correcting the dish on my first install and replacing a unit that went belly up, I found more that I preferred on that platform than the TiVo. There aren't 50 recurring shows I watch on TV (I don't know where people would find the time) so the 50 limit Series Link is no big deal. Those of you who waited for the THR22, enjoy. More choices improve a service, but I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I just don't get why people are so gaga over Tivo. Not trying to have a go at them but I truly don't understand the appeal. Is it a nostalgia thing? Is it about fearing change? From what I can tell, the HR24 is light years ahead of this "new" Tivo unit. And they pay an extra $5/mo for LESS features? Are we talking about a blind loyalty type of situation?
> 
> Anyone?


Must be that peanut remote. :lol:


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have never had a Tivo and my DVR experience has been a SA with Charter then HR's with Directv. So for me I am just fine with what I have now and especially my HR34!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd love to play with the new DirecTV TiVo box for a few days. Another DirecTV toy to take for a test drive! 

I'm curious ...

The previous firmware was always somewhat sluggish on the HR22, I wonder what the TiVo UI will feel like.

The TrickPlay remote keypress response was never really totally instantaneous, like to see how it feels.

MPEG4 TrickPlay was not as smooth as MPEG2, like to see how it looks with FFx3 frame advances. Assume it's similar.

Wonder if DLB is the same.

Wonder if TiVo Desktop works the same.

Lots of little things to just test out, even for a few hours just to play.

Could never live without PiL/PiG or MRV, and could never give up the beast HR34!

TiVo ... welcome to the DirecTV family again.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> I remember when the HR20 first came out and all the Tivo users bashed it and would have to have their Tivo "prized from their cold dead hands" and now wouldnt have this new one if you paid them


That was me to a T. But the HR2x platform has come such a long way since it was released. I think TiVo messed up a little with not supporting MRV. It is such a game changers and they are still on the sidelines. Even if they only supported their own version of it they would be better off than not supporting it at all.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

No interest until they could support MRV with other HR tuners.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jal said:


> Well, I left Directv in June, tired of waiting for TIVO and also had customer service issues. Since then, I have enjoyed my Premiere. By the way, no $10 HD fee, no $7 DVR fee, and no $5 TIVO surcharge fee. Simply put, I pay $2 for a cable card, and that's it. To be fair, I did pay for a lifetime subscription. Yet, at $22 per month just in Directv fees, the break even point is 24 months with cable. And, I have a fully functional TIVO.
> 
> I never would have switched to Cable had Directv put the TIVO out on time. Oh well. Good luck to those with Directv who will get the THR22.


To be fair though, the $10 HD fee is not required and the DVR fee is per account. So it would only be $17 extra in DirecTV fees if the account wasn't in autopay and have the free HD. The $5 Tivo fee can't be lumped into DirecTV fees. I'd assume that goes to Tivo (and should be waived if you have a lifetime subscription.)

You're probably happier anyway, as your Tivo box is probably better than the THR22 anyway.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> No Series Link limits.
> Dual-Live-Buffers.
> Wishlists.
> NO PiL or PiG.
> ...


DLB- Non issue for me
Wishlists - Wouldn't use it
NO Pil or PiG - Don't care at all
Deleted items folder - What's the point?
Suggestions - No thanks. I know what I want to watch.


----------



## hhh222 (Sep 20, 2004)

If it had come out before the HR34 was announced I'd have gotten 2. I much prefer the Tivo ui and the peanut. I'm still using an S3 ota but, with the additional $5 fee and with the HR34 I'll be able to go from 2 HR21's to 1 HR34. 

If they had come out with the Tivo cypherex described on Virgin's system, I'd go with that.


----------



## bxmuska (Jun 2, 2010)

No thanks for TiVo. No MRV? No way! Plus the extra $7 a month.
The HR series has come a long way since is start and is still today being upgraded/fined tuned. Only if the HR had a thumbs up/down for suggestions (maybe we'll get that in a future release) Thats the only plus for TiVo that I would care for.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Now don't go blasting me for this.
> The installer that did my upgrade today told me that he was told that they are expecting the Tivo to outsell the 34 by a 4:1 margin.


The 34 is only one model of the HR2x box and is the highest end of that line. I would not be surprised. They will sell 40 Tivos and 10 HR34s.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a big time TiVo fan!!! I'm just NOT a DirecTiVo fan...


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

dclarke said:


> I'm not a Broncos fan, but I admit he is pretty good


One of the best DBSTalk jokes I've seen.

For me, the boop just isn't enough of a thrill.


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

As with everyone else I feel let down big time by this release. I am a huge fan of Tivo and their interface. However, no whole home dvr and no 3d is a deal breaker for me. I can't for the life of me figure out why Directv would release a dvr without at least WHDVR.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

hahler2 said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why Directv would release a dvr without at least WHDVR.


I know what you mean. Tivo Q bundle is available for order now in PA, Chicago and New York from RCN. The Tivo Premiere Q is the HD UI Tivo with multi-room.

Seems like Tivo has the means to do it... should of done it with DirecTV too.


----------



## fairsailing (Nov 12, 2009)

hahler2 said:


> As with everyone else I feel let down big time by this release. I am a huge fan of Tivo and their interface. However, no whole home dvr and no 3d is a deal breaker for me. I can't for the life of me figure out why Directv would release a dvr without at least WHDVR.


As a long-term TiVo shareholder and owner, yes owner, of a still in use Series One DTV TiVo box, I believe that this box is for all practical purposes the product of the two legal departments. One might think of this box as a legal fig leaf over the issue of payments for the use of patents, an issue that neither organization thought would be in their best interest to negotiate directly, or maybe even litigate. So we have this odd construct that is for all practical purposes, the technological equivalent of one of those 1950's Havana Chevys.

I will not be leasing this box and I predict the uptake rate will be abysmal, but it really won't matter, and will make for an interesting footnote in someone's text book.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

F1 Fan said:


> I am going to assume you went to cable then?
> 
> What do you get with Tivos and Windows Media Center? Can you tell us some features? I am intrigued as to what you get by plugging in Windows Media Center.
> 
> ...


I switched to FiOS which runs me $120 a month for 35/35 internet, 5 CableCARDS, and HD TV which covers all regular channels plus Epix, Red Zone, Cinemax and Showtime. Never used the HD DVRs on DirecTV since I made the switch when I still had SD sets.

As far as features, a big one for us is the unlimited number of season passes. We record everything we can which brings me to another reason. We offload anything we don't watch after a certain point to a central home server. There all the shows are organized into folders by show title, then broken up into seasons. When I feel like watching something on the server rather than a recent recording, I can either play it back directly from the 360 which we use as Media Center extenders or I can push the shows to my TiVos with PyTiVo using a webpage on my iPad.

I also do all my scheduling and prioritizing of season passes from my PC either directly in Media Center or with KMTTG to access the TiVos remotely over the local network. The best part with this is it never interferes with someone who is currently watching something. It all just happens in the background.

It really boils down to what features you use though. Like I said I am not that familiar with the HD DVRs of DirecTV so if you want to know about a particular feature that you use feel free to ask. Also not sure if the mods care about this somewhat off-topic discussion in the thread though so feel free to PM.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sixto said:


> I'm curious ...
> 
> The previous firmware was always somewhat sluggish on the HR22, I wonder what the TiVo UI will feel like.
> 
> ...


My curiosity is peaked on these as well, and these answers are probably the only reason I'll peek at the Tivo forum.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

when a subscriber calls in to start service, what will the sales people say? if the customer says they want a tivo will they be warned that they are making a 2 year commitment to a DVR that doesn't support most of the things DTV advertises in commercials and has a $5 Tivo fee as well? Users can't easily change their minds and switch. if they're told the Tivo has a $5 upgrade fee the common belief is going to be that it is the better DVR with more features.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

HiDefGator said:


> when a subscriber calls in to start service, what will the sales people say? if the customer says they want a tivo will they be warned that they are making a 2 year commitment to a DVR that doesn't support most of the things DTV advertises in commercials and has a $5 Tivo fee as well? Users can't easily change their minds and switch. if they're told the Tivo has a $5 upgrade fee the common belief is going to be that it is the better DVR with more features.


"As far as I've heard" the TiVo will only be offered if customers express interest in TiVo's, 4:1 sell ratio is laughable


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SaLance said:


> "As far as I've heard" the TiVo will only be offered if customers express interest in TiVo's,


And therein lies the issue. "I want a Tivo" could mean they really know the difference and specifically do want a Tivo, or it could mean they don't have a clue and are using the word tivo as a generic reference to a DVR. I would estimate the ratio between those two groups of people to be about 1:1000


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> No Series Link limits.
> Dual-Live-Buffers.
> Wishlists.
> NO PiL or PiG.
> ...


I wish our HR2X DVRs had the "Deleted Recordings Folder" as that would have saved my A$$ after I accidentally Deleted a Folder with 102 Recordings of "The Jay Leno Show" in it due to the Lag Performance Issues of the HR23-700.

A Recycle Bin would be very Nice and not that hard to implement and I don't see why Directv doesn't do it.

Also, not having Whole Home DVR Service is a definite Deal Breaker for me even it the New Directivo had all of the other Features in it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

carl6 said:


> And therein lies the issue. "I want a Tivo" could mean they really know the difference and specifically do want a Tivo, or it could mean they don't have a clue and are using the word tivo as a generic reference to a DVR. I would estimate the ratio between those two groups of people to be about 1:1000


How very true, many people refer to DVR's as a TiVo no matter what brand it is. It happens to be the first DVR they has and just call it that. However I do think that number of people is shrinking.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> I hope folks enjoy their long-awaited Tivos. For me that ship sailed in the mid-2000's but to each their own. I just hope people aren't let down by missing features.


About the only feature that keeps me from getting one is the lack of support for whole-home. I am not saying I would drop my HRxx in favor of the THR22 but I wouldn't mind having one in my set-up if it supported Whole-Home.


----------



## thirteen (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd had TiVos since 2000, but had to give them up when we went HD at the beginning of 2009. I was apprehensive about switching to the HR-21s but, as it's turned out, I love them. PiP, 90-min buffers, all sorts of features. I never thought, almost three years ago, that I wouldn't switch back to TiVo if given the chance ... but the chance has come, and I'm not switching back.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

thirteen said:


> I'd had TiVos since 2000, but had to give them up when we went HD at the beginning of 2009. I was apprehensive about switching to the HR-21s but, as it's turned out, I love them. PiP, 90-min buffers, all sorts of features. I never thought, almost three years ago, that I wouldn't switch back to TiVo if given the chance ... but the chance has come, and I'm not switching back.


+1.

Directv blew by TiVo a couple of years ago and now with Whole Home DVR Service and the New HDGUI plus a lot of other Features like 3D that the New Directivo will not have makes it a No Brainer to Vote for the Directv DVR and Not the New Directivo.


----------



## jbaron76 (Mar 1, 2007)

It is really too bad that there are so many limitations to the new TiVo box. I still own an SD DirecTivo box. The user interface is still way faster and smoother than my HR22 with the HD UI. However, TiVo has left out too many features to make this even remotely attractive to me. On top of that they think an additional $5 monthly charge will fly? I don't think so. Let's just look at some of the cons...

-Obsolete SLOW hardware
-$5 more per month
-DirecTV Cinema Limitations
-No MRV
and more limitations I can't remember now

Why in my right mind would I even consider this?!


----------



## jbaron76 (Mar 1, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I wish our HR2X DVRs had the "Deleted Recordings Folder" as that would have saved my A$$ after I accidentally Deleted a Folder with 102 Recordings of "The Jay Leno Show" in it due to the Lag Performance Issues of the HR23-700.
> 
> A Recycle Bin would be very Nice and not that hard to implement and I don't see why Directv doesn't do it.
> 
> Also, not having Whole Home DVR Service is a definite Deal Breaker for me even it the New Directivo had all of the other Features in it.


I agree 100%!! I keep forgetting about that when comparing the two.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

We loved our 2 DirecTivo's switched to Dish in 2007 when we bought our first HDTV and wasnt happy with DirecTV's HD recievers. At that time I figured there was a good chance of returning when the new HD Tivo came out after our 2 years was up. Now that its been almost 5 years we are going to wait and see.


----------



## spec2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm scratching my head here. How did this DirecTiVo take 3 years to engineer? It seems like a step back from the DirecTV DVRs. I was looking forward to being reunited with a TiVo, but this is an extreme disappointment. It offers none of the modern TiVo functionality or even any of the newer DirecTV functionality yet costs more each month. Why did DTV even bother?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have 0 interest in this thing. Never have had.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

No MRV... :nono2:

*EPIC FAIL!*



Reggie3 said:


> I'd rather have the HR34. Like other said above three years too late


Ditto.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Back before I was able to get DirecTV, I was of course, a Cable TV customer. I started with a venerable but shiny silver Series 2 in 2004 and upgraded to a Series 3 in 2006, which I held onto until I got DirecTV in 2008.

I loved the TiVo interface. I loved the way it handled series recordings. I loved the way it would automatically go back a few seconds when I wasn't perfectly timed while fast forwarding through commercials. I loved how (later in its life) the Series 3 introduced this new concept of accessing multiple DVRs from one box. Scheduling a show to record online! TV Apps! YouTube! Netflix! Heck, I could order a Dominos Pizza from my TV!! All of these things were made popular on the TiVo first.

But then they languished. DirecTV caught up. Today, especially with the HD GUI, the DirecTV DVR is quite frankly, the most put-together DVR out there. My friend in Michigan inherited my Series 3 and eventually upgraded to a Premiere. The Premiere was good, it had an HD GUI.

When I heard TiVo was actually creating a new DirecTV DVR, I thought this would be amazing! I expected it to work like a Premiere and interact with DirecTV's DVRs seamlessly. I was excited!

Now what I see is an outdated piece of hardware with a GUI and functionality level from 2006. No Multi-room, not even with other TiVo boxes. No semblance of TV apps.

TiVo; we've had some great times. I want to love you. I want you to succeed. Why must you make it so difficult? I weep for thee.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Day late and a dollar short IMO

This box has been "just around the corner" for 4 years! No thanks

Now that DirecTV has it's Nazi like control over hardware, no one could care les about Tivo, just how DirecTV wanted it.

Besides the HR24s and HR20s, every piece of hardware DirecTV has put out has been a piece of crap.


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

Skyboss said:


> No MRV... :nono2:
> 
> *EPIC FAIL!*
> 
> Ditto.


That is DIRECTVS fault --- NOT TIVOS - DirecTV wanted their 1st box based on the old boxes and features set because their "research" wrongly told them people who own TIVOS / use the service do not want these advanced feature sets.

Supposedly a TIVO box is coming on later 2012 or 2013 that will be based on the WHOLE HOME & have TIVOS new PREMIERE ELITE SERIES 4 features as well.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't feed the troll blueshirt.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

blll000093 said:


> Supposedly a TIVO box is coming on later 2012 or 2013 that will be based on the WHOLE HOME & have TIVOS new PREMIERE ELITE SERIES 4 features as well.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

From reality straight to Tivo Homerville.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I see what you did there...


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with most posters here. Lack of Whole Home DVR is an immediate deal killer for me. Close behind that is the 30 min live buffer. I've grown VERY used to the 90 min buffer. Its saved the day for both my wife and myself due to long unexpected phone calls and other interruptions. I don't see why they can't easily extend the buffer to at least 60 mins.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, 

I've deleted a bunch of posts that got off topic and started to get rude. I apologize if one of yours got caught in the crossfire. 

Please let's not be rude to each other, and let's keep to topic.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

There is no grid guide is there?

Have to admit that guide looked horrible.

Why couldn't it have looked more like this? (Though DirecTV blue colored vs. Virgin Media's red colored)









Then I would of been interested.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a grid guide as well, it looks just like the one on the HR10.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Aug 12, 2003)

SD graphics, No 3D, older hardware, no whole-home, etc. I just can't help but think this thing is DOA. 

Who exactly is the target market for this? It's not early adopters/cutting edge as it's a step backwards in many respects. It's not high-end auto/videophiles. It's not even the unwashed masses as they are content with the standard DirecTV boxes - what would compel them to pay additional for this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are actually a lot of people who are holding on to old DIRECTV/TiVo boxes who want HD but don't want to lose the TiVo experience. This is aimed toward them.


----------



## RySmith (Dec 21, 2006)

I really miss my old DTiVo. I loved the UI, sound effects, suggestions, and the peanut. However, there is no way that I could ever consider buying one of these without the whole-home DVR service working with my other HR2x-xxx DVRs. I think this was a huge miss. Thinking back to the old DTiVo days, the major reason that anyone hacked the boxes was to add the MRV function back in. Why would I go back???

I really like all the work the DirecTV has done with the HR series. If the TiVo model is ever enhanced to catch up I'll be first in line.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There are actually a lot of people who are holding on to old DIRECTV/TiVo boxes who want HD but don't want to lose the TiVo experience. This is aimed toward them.


Yes, I have 2 of them sitting in my Upstairs Bedroom Closet.

I must go upstairs and Dust them off now that I am thinking about them. :lol:


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

ok, here is my "not for me" post. My fiance intruduced me to the DVR with his R10 (I think it was) SD TiVo, way back when. We moved in together and have HR22's and up and a couple R22's and love them and we would not want to switch to TiVo. But For all those who patiently waited and "put up with" the DirecTv DVRs. Congrats and cheers from me and my fiance. ENJOY


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Richierich said:


> Yes, I have 2 of them sitting in my Upstairs Bedroom Closet.
> 
> I must go upstairs and Dust them off now that I am thinking about them. :lol:


I wonder if they were active and "something happened"  if you would get an HR20 or THR22 as a replacement???


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

I would consider one, but no Kidzone and MRV are dealbreakers.

I could live without some of the cool features like netflix, etc.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

matt said:


> I wonder if they were active and "something happened"  if you would get an HR20 or THR22 as a replacement???


I already got 2 HR23-700s FREE as a Replacement for them back when they were trying to get everyone who had an MPEG-2 DVR to convert to an MPEG-4 DVR.

They told me to keep the Legacy HR10-250s as they didn't want them back.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Tivo looks like a HUGE disappointment for how long it took. That's like Microsoft releasing windows 7 on a PII 400mhz tower. The hardware looks like total garbage.


----------



## gb07 (Jun 1, 2008)

Copy from other thread, didnt see this thread before I posted. Reposting here.

Somewhat dissappointed. I, like everyone else have been waiting for this Tivo box to finally arrive. Unfortunately, during the wait, being disgruntled with Directv's service or lack thereof, and overpaying IMO, I have since switched to cable. The bonus by doing this for me besides paying a much cheaper rate, was I would finally get to ditch my much hated Directv boxes and get one of the new Tivo boxes. But I have still always kept an eye on Directv/Tivo to see when this box would arrive and what it would have.

I can tell you that from what I have read, its not Tivo that has been stuck behind, its Directv holding them back. I cannot believe that we have all waited this long, 3 years or more, for old hardware that they allready had, and an interface that is unchanged from what we are all familiar with. It makes me wonder what they were actually doing for three years. 

Things that my cable tivo has that IMO should have been included on the Directivo box are things like, Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon, you tube instant streaming. Pandora radio, HD interface which DOES play video in the corner while you browse. I can search for shows that arent just coming up on tv, but for shows or movies that are available on any of the streaming sites and it will tell you who has them. For example, if I want to watch episode 2 of season 2 of Modern Family, and its not on tv, it will tell me that Hulu has it, or netflix, or whoever, then I can tell it to watch it on Hulu, and it starts playing it. The new box also has whole house capability, including being able to download shows on your pc and move them to your Ipad or Iphone. All this features should have IMO made it on this new box. So IMO directv has crippled this machine, because the new Cable Tivos do so much more than what this shows, its simply embarassing. I dont know how else to put it.


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

gb07 said:


> Somewhat dissappointed. I, like everyone else have been waiting for this Tivo box to finally arrive. Unfortunately, during the wait, being disgruntled with Directv's service or lack thereof, and overpaying IMO, I have since switched to cable. The bonus by doing this for me besides paying a much cheaper rate, was I would finally get to ditch my much hated Directv boxes and get one of the new Tivo boxes. But I have still always kept an eye on Directv/Tivo to see when this box would arrive and what it would have.
> I can tell you that from what I have read, its not Tivo that has been stuck behind, its Directv holding them back. I cannot believe that we have all waited this long, 3 years or more, for old hardware that they allready had, and an interface that is unchanged from what we are all familiar with. It makes me wonder what they were actually doing for three years.
> Things that my cable tivo has that IMO should have been included on the Directivo box are things like, Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon, you tube instant streaming. Pandora radio, HD interface which DOES play video in the corner while you browse. I can search for shows that arent just coming up on tv, but for shows or movies that are available on any of the streaming sites and it will tell you who has them. For example, if I want to watch episode 2 of season 2 of Modern Family, and its not on tv, it will tell me that Hulu has it, or netflix, or whoever, then I can tell it to watch it on Hulu, and it starts playing it. The new box also has whole house capability, including being able to download shows on your pc and move them to your Ipad or Iphone. All this features should have IMO made it on this new box. So IMO directv has crippled this machine, because the new Cable Tivos do so much more than what this shows, its simply embarassing. I dont know how else to put it.


I am thinking about going your route and getting a Tivo. Which version did you get and are there deals out there?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I would have been all over the TiVo implementation if it had MRV or what you are calling Whole Home. I had Whole Home with DirecTV with a TiVo interface from 2002 until 2008. Then DirecTV came out with program listing changes that made the DirecTiVo miss recordings when running 6.2a software. Only upgrading to 6.4 would cure it at the time. 6.4 would not support MRV or Whole Home. So since the Series 3 TiVo was out, and we finally had HD cable in our neighborhood, I switced to Cable with TiVo Series 3 DVRs and of course had the capability to get any program recorded in any room as well as on any computer. I remember taking a particular Xmas program to the kids house to watch since they did not have a DVR at the time. 

We now travel full time and our best alternative is Satellite, so I sold the Series 3 Boxes, dusted off the old DirecTiVo boxes and have been enjoying Whole Home in our travel trailer readily viewing any recorded program on either of out DirecTiVo units. 

Deleted Folders, are you kidding? If it were not for deleted folders I would be dead now. I cannot count how many times one or the other of us has decided that our spouse has watched some program and deleted it. So we have had deleted folders since 2002. In the DirecTiVo you access the deleted programs using a computer application called TiVoWebPlus. In the Series 3 it is a regular folder like the recycle bin on a computer. 

I can tell you the one single reason that TiVo is so popular. WAF Wife Acceptance Factor. Spartanstew has been kind enough to share his experience with the switch from TiVo to HR units. If I were to ask my lovely wife to get used to a new interface and it took her a month, I would shoot myself. 

So I will not be getting the THR22. I will get along with SD on these old DirecTiVos until either DirecTV allows TiVo to integrate Whole Home or because it is TiVo software the folks on Deal Database spend a couple hours and turn out some script to enable it, just like on the old DirecTiVos.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

why pay more for DVR functions?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd think about it if it was actually a present day Tivo, not last generation's Tivo.

Look what is slowly rolling out to Premiere users.









That's an extra half hour than DirecTV's HDUI. DirecTV would of displayed 6am till 7am in that view with 6 channels down the side. This 8 channels with 2 full hours in view is nicer and showcases the HD aspect ratio better. A little more wow factor while proving a more efficient utilization of the screen's pixels.

Then you have Tivo Premiere's new mini-guide.









Much nicer than DirecTV's blue button mini-guide. You see again 4 half hour blocks but by 3 channels. Also the selected channel logo and more information like the rating, season and episode numbers. I dislike there's really no "visibility" with DirecTV's blue button mini-guide. 1 channel is displayed... how is that a guide??? Sometimes I'd like to browse whats on but I don't want to push the current program into a tiny thumbnail window in the upper corner of the screen.

These little changes would of made it worth it IMO. DirecTV's HDUI is nice, but if Tivo really wanted to push units it should run the modern day interface. I'd probobly buy it then. Oh well we all lose out. Tivo lost customers and we lose out because we can't have the "good" Tivo and DirecTV at the same time. If only the Tivo Premiere came out with a USB interface or something that you could connect it up to an HR24 and utilize it's tuners.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> Tivo looks like a HUGE disappointment for how long it took. That's like Microsoft releasing windows 7 on a PII 400mhz tower. The hardware looks like total garbage.


Um, you do realize the hardware is DirecTV's HR22 box - just with Tivo software on it.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a Tivo since they first rolled off the assembly line and really liked it. I switched to the HR series because there was no other option for mpeg4. As others have stated, the HR series has grown in features, and can do as much or more than Tivo ever could. For me things like SP limits and suggestions are a non issue. So overall I have been more than happy with the HRs for quite a while.

However, on the flip side, DirecTV keeps adding more and more 'bloat' to the DVRs. I have no need for Youtube, Pandora, Media Share, Widgets, etc., etc., as I have other equipment that does those functions a LOT better. 

So if Tivo at least had MRV, I might consider it. What I want is a DVR that does just that - record and play back shows, nothing more, nothing less. And it should be blazingly fast.


----------



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am one that said, some years ago, this new HRxx is a piece of crap. But now i would not give up my HR receivers for this new pie in the sky TIVO.

There is a lot of work to be done on this new TIVO unit until i would transition back to the TIVO model. Give me 90 minute buffers, MRV, and the ability to access music and photos from my computer and we may talk. But until then they can let this thing sit on the shelf and rot...


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

I just wanted to pass along my thoughts after using a THR22 for a couple of weeks. I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. I understand that everyone's likes and needs are different. I'm just passing along my particular experiences.

I really missed my old DirecTiVo, or at least I thought I did. As I stated in an earlier posting, I ordered a THR22 just as soon as I could. It does do exactly what it is supposed to do, and it does it perfectly, but, with time, I found that I really liked my HR24-500 much better. 

I don't use MRV, it was other things. For example, and perhaps because I'm a little older now, I find that I have to strain my eyes a bit to read the text on the TiVo guide. The guide on the HR24-500 is brighter and easier to see. While I also have access to Pandora on my Blu-ray player, its a little easier to access it through the DVR. I especially missed things such as Quicktune, easier 'one button' recording, quick access to the "View Upcoming" information, which I use quite often, and a number of other features which quickly added up to convince me to go back to my HR24-500. 

I suppose its a bit like having fond memories of a girlfriend from the distant past whom I meet again for a date. I still see those things in her that initially enchanted me, but I (and technology) have moved on and she has remained the same. I wish her, and TiVo, the very best.


----------

